# Incubator hatching



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am so excited. I finally got eggs to hatch in my incubator! 
I tried 4 times last year with no luck. I followed the directions that come from the incubator and lots of advice from here. It was all good advice but it just didn't work. 
So I tried just this year and listened to my cousin who had two successful hatches in the same type of incubator. I turned the tempeture up! 104-106 for the entire hatch. So far 3 chicks out!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What day is this hatch on? If its day 21 then your thermo is reading low. If a hen hatches in 21 days then the same should apply to an incubator.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am up to 9 chicks and yesterday was only day 19. I wasn't expecting them until tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I have one little scissor beak in the bunch. Anything I can do for it?

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

at day 19 I would be worried not everything formed as it should have. I would dial the bator down just a tad, I have found with my hova, even though its the turbo fan model, i get better hatches higher then 99.5, however I would say your temos were possibly in the too high section
101 is the ideal in my bator..


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> at day 19 I would be worried not everything formed as it should have. I would dial the bator down just a tad, I have found with my hova, even though its the turbo fan model, i get better hatches higher then 99.5, however I would say your temos were possibly in the too high section
> 101 is the ideal in my bator..


I put mine up to 101 and got a better hatch rate then the 99.5. However I heard one lady say that hers accidentally went way up one night and her eggs all hatched out. Next year I plan on hatching some of our own eggs again in the living room, and when I do I will be doing it again at 101.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Same here. 99.5 gives me bad hatches. I keep mine at 102-103 and get higher rates.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

We'll that's why I tried it. 99.5-100 not a single bird hatched and I waited 30 full days. They developed but none hatched. So I took the advice and turned it up.
Now I need to find homes for these little ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I think the mama hens keep it more then 99.5 degrees. and I don't think that the experts put in either for the outside temps. I have seen my hens get off the eggs and stand around for awhile because they would know it was to hot for the eggs. I believe that 101 to 103 is about right. At 99.5 I had nothing hatch at all and at 101 I had more hatch out. So I figure I am better with the higher temps.

This coming year my game rooster will be breeding with 4 Delawares so I will be hatching those out myself. I want to see what I get from that mix.


----------



## kiweed (Sep 14, 2014)

Your thermometer is most likely not accurate. If your bator is a still air the temp will be higher near the top than at the bottom an accurate 101 at the top of the egg should be your target temp in a still air. If your thermometer is not accurate non of that will matter


----------

